# A few pics of a few of my fish.



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice, how big of the tank is the last one?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

That stingray is freaking sweet. I give you your props.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

all three are 125g+


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

plus what?
looks like a 125 to me.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well yeah it should, why wouldn't the one look like a 125?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

because you said 125+

*implying its more than 125g


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I said my tanks were 125+ which means they're 125 and above I have more than one tank smart ass.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

huh?so there higher than 125? or are u saying 3....125 tanks


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

125, 135, 135.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

lol @ making a big deal out of 10g


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

aspects said:


> lol @ making a big deal out of 10g


Im pretty sure your the one who made a big deal out of the 10 gallon difference Aspects lol 
All he said was the has 125 and up. which is true.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

i simply asked the size of the tasnkbecause he said it was 125+. only to find out it was 125 exactly. 
then he blows up about his other 2 tanks being 135? bahahahah.

seriously, you guys are a little too sensitive.


----------



## LilFishys (Feb 7, 2010)

man that sting ray is freakin SAAWEET ! lol can i babysit u might not get it back tho


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

aspects said:


> i simply asked the size of the tasnkbecause he said it was 125+. only to find out it was 125 exactly.
> then he blows up about his other 2 tanks being 135? bahahahah.
> 
> seriously, you guys are a little too sensitive.


Get over it no wonder everyone makes fun of you in chat I can see why.


----------

